# Baby goat help!!



## Brandi (Dec 20, 2013)

I have never had a goat before today. But it needed help and I knew I could learn fast and help her out. Here are more detail if anyone is interested. She has been away from her mother for 3 days, the mother had 4 babies 1 died and 3 remained so the lady gave this little girl to a friend of mine, and she had a death in the family and was unable to care for her, she called me knowing I was a vet tech for awhile. I agreed to try my best, but I have only expertise with dogs cats and chickens. The baby has not pooed all day today and does NOT want the bottle. I bought milk replacer and soon read this may not be the best option, I did do an enema with no luck, not horribly dehydrated at this point, but assume this will come with out more drinking. I did force her to eat about 2 hours ago, give some goat probiotics, small dose of pepto bismal, and then bathed her because i noticed a pretty good infestation of lice, i just used a natural dog shampoo, NO pesticides. Any info would be appreciated. Can a young goat eat hay? I have heard NO, and yea it is fine. She was grinding her teeth when I got her and now is not doing it as much. Please anyone, I am willing to learn and not grossed out by much.


----------



## elevan (Dec 20, 2013)

Continue discussion here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baby-goat-help.27636/


----------

